# Kitchen Lights



## tgcan (Feb 27, 2007)

I was wondering if anyonw knew why the 2 overhead lights in the kithchen area( Not on the slide) in our new 30rls would all of a sudden just not work! ALLL the other lights in the unit work fine.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm guessing just a loose wire, remove the fixture and check connections. If you are talking about 2 different fixtures, I would look for a live screw somewhere! Take a volt meter and see if they have grazed a wire when mounting something.
Steve


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Please don't be insulted, but are they cut off at the light itself? That happened to me....my son had cut them off without my knowing, in the bathroom, when I had the 27RSDS.







You might want to check the inverter and see if a fuse has blown, also. That's possible. May also be your battery, as those run strictly off battery, if I recall correctly.
Darlene


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

tgcan said:


> I was wondering if anyonw knew why the 2 overhead lights in the kithchen area( Not on the slide) in our new 30rls would all of a sudden just not work! ALLL the other lights in the unit work fine.


Were you using a switch by a door or the swithch on the lights? Your lights should have a mian switch by a door and it could be in the off postion.

Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Those darn switches will get you every time.....

Get a label maker and label them. Will really help when someone keeps flipping the light on the other side of the door(s) on and off...and had no clue what they are doing.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Those darn switches will get you every time.....
> 
> Get a label maker and label them. Will really help when someone keeps flipping the light on the other side of the door(s) on and off...and had no clue what they are doing.


Jim,
Those switches should be marked. All the 07 models I looked at were, and mine are.
Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sgalady said:


> Those darn switches will get you every time.....
> 
> Get a label maker and label them. Will really help when someone keeps flipping the light on the other side of the door(s) on and off...and had no clue what they are doing.


Jim,
Those switches should be marked. All the 07 models I looked at were, and mine are.
Darlene








[/quote]

Nice to know...guess someone finally wised up at Keystone.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

I stil need to readjust my switches! The entry door in our 27 in the bed room has 4 switches and are in a very weird order...Gilligan


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Scott and Jamie said:


> I stil need to readjust my switches! The entry door in our 27 in the bed room has 4 switches and are in a very weird order...Gilligan


Like the others said, make sure both switches are on. 
It's easy to change the switches so they make better sense. Takes only a few minutes. Just unscrew the switches and and move the hot leads. They just clip on. I moved mine so that the interior lights and amber door light are closest to the door and then the two spots are together. -


----------



## tgcan (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks you for the tips all. when we were doing our walk through I was so excited that I totaly missed the set of lights by the door that turns the ceiling lights on and off. Opps. Was wondering how you got the outside lights to turn on!! Thanks again.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Thanks you for the tips all. when we were doing our walk through I was so excited that I totaly missed the set of lights by the door that turns the ceiling lights on and off. Opps. Was wondering how you got the outside lights to turn on!! Thanks again.


Seems to be a common mistake!









Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Those darn switches will get you every time.....
> 
> Get a label maker and label them. Will really help when someone keeps flipping the light on the other side of the door(s) on and off...and had no clue what they are doing.


Jim,
Those switches should be marked. All the 07 models I looked at were, and mine are.
Darlene








[/quote]

Nice to know...guess someone finally wised up at Keystone.
[/quote]
I just noticed this in the new Outbacks at the RV show this weekend. Nice touch.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

You know they got that idea from this website...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> You know they got that idea from this website...


They'd be CRAZY not to read this site for ideas on how to make their product better.


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Those darn switches will get you every time.....
> 
> Get a label maker and label them. Will really help when someone keeps flipping the light on the other side of the door(s) on and off...and had no clue what they are doing.


Bring your label maker to the rally and show me exactly how to make a label for each switch in my tt. And I will also need you to show me how to put them onâ€¦ if Iâ€™m there. I may be on a hike in which case you can tell me how it went when I get back.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

STBNCBN said:


> Those darn switches will get you every time.....
> 
> Get a label maker and label them. Will really help when someone keeps flipping the light on the other side of the door(s) on and off...and had no clue what they are doing.


Bring your label maker to the rally and show me exactly how to make a label for each switch in my tt. And I will also need you to show me how to put them onâ€¦ if Iâ€™m there. I may be on a hike in which case you can tell me how it went when I get back.








[/quote]

My pleasure...

Hope you know hope to read Hindi and a few _might_ be labled wrong. I get sooo confused in other peoples Outbacks.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Scott and Jamie said:


> I stil need to readjust my switches! The entry door in our 27 in the bed room has 4 switches and are in a very weird order...Gilligan


Sounds like Gilligan is consistant, at the least. And quite possibly cross-eyed !









Our switches inside the door are wired wierd, also. The one in the middle operates the amber porch light. The one closest to the door operates the outside flood on the opposite side of the trailer, and vice versa.









When I dewinterize, it's on my list to change those two switches around.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> I stil need to readjust my switches! The entry door in our 27 in the bed room has 4 switches and are in a very weird order...Gilligan


Sounds like Gilligan is consistant, at the least. And quite possibly cross-eyed !









Our switches inside the door are wired wierd, also. The one in the middle operates the amber porch light. The one closest to the door operates the outside flood on the opposite side of the trailer, and vice versa.









When I dewinterize, it's on my list to change those two switches around.

Mike
[/quote]

I think they just bring the wires to the switch location and wire them up with no set pattern. Why should they follow a standard....they are not labeled so they feel customers will just figure it out on our own.


----------

